# Standard deduction 2020



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello good afternoon...Will the standard deduction for married people filing separatly, over 70 years old, remain like last year?..13500? No dependents.....Thanks so much


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

This is what was announced back in October.



> The standard deduction for married couples filing jointly for tax year 2021 rises to $25,100, up $300 from the prior year. For single taxpayers and married individuals filing separately, the standard deduction rises to $12,550 for 2021, up $150, and for heads of households, the standard deduction will be $18,800 for tax year 2021, up $150.







__





IRS provides tax inflation adjustments for tax year 2021 | Internal Revenue Service


IR-2020-245, October 26, 2020 — The Internal Revenue Service today announced the tax year 2021 annual inflation adjustments for more than 60 tax provisions, including the tax rate schedules and other tax changes. Revenue Procedure 2020-45 provides details about these annual adjustments.




www.irs.gov





Not in the media release, but in the RP which has all the details is this...

(3) Aged or blind. For taxable years beginning in 2021, the additional standard deduction amount under §63(f) for the aged or the blind is $1,350. The additional standard deduction amount is increased to $1,700 if the individual is also unmarried and not a surviving spouse



https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-drop/rp-20-45.pdf


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Moulard said:


> This is what was announced back in October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Moulard said:


> This is what was announced back in October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------

